# Learning CSS&html...



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello guys,

I decided to start learning CSS and HTML (and later java) and I was wondering what would be better: through a book or a website? 

I am very new to all of this and not sure what to use... I tried the W3 schools and although they're adequate sometimes, most of the times they're not. 

So any suggestions? any books/websites? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

my advice... just jump in.

See if you can find a free host and get a page online.

Just PLAY.

As for the basics, i would probably go with online... Its free and easy to work with.


----------



## celcius (Jul 1, 2011)

What Laxer suggests, how ever for HTML you don't need a webserver or anything. And if you need I would recommend to install XAMPP (local webserver easy to install and use).

And why would you want to learn Java (I assume you mean Javascript?). I would rather recommend you to learn PHP and MySQL.

Make a plan, put something on paper and try to create it. When you get stucked, just Google it or try a forum. When you try a forum, people will share their knowledge and experience thats much more then W3schools has to offer.


----------



## AtreyuMV (Jul 8, 2011)

Hard to learn by your self and on your own. Got someone who you know who codes? Learning from a friend or someone experienced is the best way.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Spend your time learning HTML and then move on to CSS. Afterwards, I recommend JavaScript and after you are good with the first 3, PHP and SQL (MySQL is just that database program, not the language)


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

This is going to be a bit of a repeat, but HTML and CSS are the best places to start, and you should dive into with the guidance of the Internet. One of the best places to start off is with the HTML Tutorial and CSS Tutorial tutorial sections.

Then you'll want to proceed into JavaScript to start getting that dynamic feel to your webpages. A clock here, falling bombs there wink.

Lastly would be PHP/ASP and MySQL. Though kilonox is correct that SQL is the language, MySQL is also its own derivative, just as almost every "advanced" programming language is almost identical of another. There are quite a few lesser noticed differences between SQL and MySQL that most don't pick-up on without going to more formal training. Having spent 2 years learning and work with Oracle on their SQL-based databases, I thought it was the greatest thing. Then I found the MySQL was a lot better for web sites because its databases have better security. That's how I started seeing the differences.

Just as you can use SQL, or MySQL, you can also use MS Access DBs, Microsoft Excel DBs, or even a text document as your database storage system. I suggest you keep it mainstream, as you'll find a LOT more content on MySQL and SQL than any of the others.


----------



## icecheetah (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was learning HTML and CSS, I used a book that sorta walked you through creating a website and explained what eveything did. It was just a basic thing, and not really a good reference, but once I got how to use both I just sorta looked for CSS and HTML tags lists online.
Though it will be a bit behind by now. But anyway, I reccomend something that sort a walks you through making a website (and you don't even need to be online to check both are working!).


----------

